# Some annotation & backing up questions...



## danfan (Apr 17, 2009)

Had my K2 for just over a week, and don't get Whispernet service so usually do everything via USB. Until today when I left the house & finally did a Whispernet sync. This seems to have caused a an issue, and on top of that, my screen did a total fade-out in the sun so I am awaiting a replacement.

Questions/ issues:

- Since doing the sync (and a restart) one of my books has lost all of my many annotations, highlights & bookmarks. Does anyone know why or how this could have happened?  I still have my clippings file but the interactive notes in the actual book are lost.  

- As I am getting a replacement, I am concerned about notes made on other books (and my pdfs). An Amazon CS rep said I will lose them all; the user guide says if I sync, they will be kept within Amazon. Given what happened today, I am a little concerned that the rep is correct & I will lose them in the transfer to my new kindle.  
Is it possible to transfer an entire book plus notes from my K2 to my pc then to the new K2, and so keep my annotations?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Annotations are either _enabled_ or _disabled_ in your settings. If they are _enabled_, they get backed up to Amazon, if they are _disabled_ they do not. If yours are enabled, they may very well get downloaded along with your books after you sync your new Kindle with Amazon. Then again, they may not. Each book is associated with each Kindle by the serial number of the Kindle, and the annotations are specific to that Kindle.

If I were you, and I could get the thing on and functional before you send it back, I would first ensure that annotations are enabled, then go somewhere and sync again. After that, I would try the following:

The notes are kept in a separate files on your Kindle that are associated with _each_ book you have opened; the .mpb file(s). You can download this files, and they _should_ open OK on your PC, though I have never tested this as I do not do annotations.

In the event that these .mbp files do not work properly when you download the books again onto your new Kindle, as long as you can open the mbp files on your PC, you should theoretically be able to copy and paste your prior annotations into the new .mbp file that is created for each opened book.


----------



## danfan (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks very much. I had noticed the mpb files and wondered what they were. I'll definitely try that.


----------



## Tillamook Bay (Mar 3, 2009)

I had to replace my K2 (the screen went nearly black), and before I did anything else I backed up all three folders to my personal computer.  Later, after charging up the new K2 I downloaded all of the Amazon-supplied content, then restored all of the content from other sources.  To restore my annotations, bookmarks, and highlights I copied all the old MBP files back to the new Kindle.  I lost nothing.

Larry


----------



## danfan (Apr 17, 2009)

Ok, I managed it. 

The backed up files wouldn't copy across, I had to download everything again from Amazon, and rename all the mbp files to match the new files names given to the same books. 
Took me quote some time to get it all to work right but I was able to save my notes etc that way so all good. 

Downside though was that I tested my new Kindle in the sun before I even bothered & it worked fine. It still works fine - as long as I don't hit next page! ARGH!  I took it out just now to read, and first page was still perfect in the sun but as soon as I flipped pages it immediately faded out again. I am trying to decide whether I want to go through the hassle of another exchange or just sit in the shade from now on.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I say keep returning them until you get one that works. I was out in the sun for an hour again today, no fading. 

At least now you have some experience for the next time.


----------



## danfan (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks. I know I might regret it in the future if I don't exchange it.  Really bummed about it & I know there are quite a few people who've had this issue with the sun. Wish Amazon would do some kind of sun test on them first.


----------

